

RIM is 22% down on NASDAQ today - Why? - JarekS
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=RIMM&ql=0

======
gdulli
Earnings were announced yesterday and they weren't great.
[http://blogs.forbes.com/ericsavitz/2011/06/17/rimm-
miserable...](http://blogs.forbes.com/ericsavitz/2011/06/17/rimm-miserable-
guidance-triggers-multiple-downgrades/)

------
semiquaver
edit: less spammy link.

[http://blogs.forbes.com/ericsavitz/2011/06/17/rimm-
miserable...](http://blogs.forbes.com/ericsavitz/2011/06/17/rimm-miserable-
guidance-triggers-multiple-downgrades/)

